# Online Shopping in Spain



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

I love the sales and they are not as frequent it would appear in Spain as in the UK , although I did get some lovely things from the Mango sale on day 1. I have just ordered a few things from the Cath Kidston sale and postage was 8 euro so not too bad. What I cant find on the site is the carrier they use , will it arrive at the post office or will it be a delivery company. We live outside the villlage so a potential problem. Has anyone had a delivery from this company. Hope I have posted this in the right place , even after a while on the forum I still not sure !


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

My Internet stuff has been private courier and they visit your address. Make sure your phone is on and that you can guide them in.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Couriers have always phoned me when they are on their way. I then arrange to meet them at the Poliesportieu which isn't far away, but easier than trying to direct them to the house. 

I have been asked for I.D. when meeting them, but usually they only need my NIE and a signature.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I had to meet another inept driver yesterday, instead of using his smart phone to perhaps check google maps and do his job properly he thought it would be easier to claim that the street does not exist and he is at the main entrance to the urb, which of course there is not one main entrance but many smaller ones.
I finally found him as he was pulling away.

That is another shop and courier company scratched off the list.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

maureen47 said:


> I love the sales and they are not as frequent it would appear in Spain as in the UK.


Sales in Spain start 7 January, after Los Reyes, so a bit later than in the UK.


----------



## emmamayb (Aug 19, 2015)

I have found that it tends to be a courier if the shipping costs were expensive. You can also judge by the time given that it takes to ship, the shorter it is the more likely to be a courier. Also they may provide tracking information either on their site or with an external courier. You can also take any tracking number provided and enter it on the UK post office track and trace and it will provide the information.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies , I have put a message in Spanish with my telephone number about where to meet me if they cant find the address , our local Repsol garage are very helpful when it comes to parcels , I took them some beers and wine at Christmas as they had helped me out with parcels and got a bag of oranges in exchange, dont you love Spain !


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Sales in Spain start 7 January, after Los Reyes, so a bit later than in the UK.


Yes , so I was told I think we were lucky to find the Mango sale on Jan 2nd ! It was packed out !


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Maureen add your mobile number into your address as this will be read by the courier delivery person.

Maureen47
Ctr El Paco.
468?? Chella.
Valencia.
Mob 606101202 (made that up)


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I thought of adding the map co-ordinates to my adress but decided that is more like to make things worse. 
Some companies are great though and the more you use them the more you know which ones are the better ones.

Like the idea of using the garage, need to get out more and make some contacts in town.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Their website says they use five delivery firms and then list six!! Which are:

Royal Mail
DPD
DHL
UPS
Parcel Force
Hermes


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

So much depends on the driver, probably more so than the delivery firm. If you get to know the drivers for the relevant companies, be friendly, get to know their first names and address them by them, you will find the service greatly improves. This can also apply to shops, stores and contractors - if they think of you as a friend, they will usually go that extra half-mile.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> So much depends on the driver, probably more so than the delivery firm. If you get to know the drivers for the relevant companies, be friendly, get to know their first names and address them by them, you will find the service greatly improves. This can also apply to shops, stores and contractors - if they think of you as a friend, they will usually go that extra half-mile.



First time ordering with this company since being in Spain and not sure what to expect as they list a number of couriers and the Royal Mail but email with dispatch info so we will see !


----------

